# Not Accepted for egg sharing



## SarahScrafton (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi all, 

I no its not a very possitive post but I just want to be prepared if we arnt accepted for egg sharing again, had quite bad experience with a clinic last year. 

Has anyone not been accepted for egg sharing at one clinic then been accepted by another? 

Thanks 
Sarah 
Xx


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

A lady i know was not accepted at the clinic she chose  as her tests came back and showed she was a CF carrier but she went to another clinic that accepted CF carriers


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi sarahscrafton....

Try not to worry too much, I was turned down at 1 clinic and then accepted at 2 others before I made my choice of which to go with


----------



## SarahScrafton (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks girls,

I know I'm worrying myself so much! Our consultation is nxt week and I've got 101 questions/outcomes going through my head!

I think I it's because I know this is our only way of getting IVF. 

Xx


----------

